# Ryu's Cover of Frozen's "Let It Go"



## Ryukouki (Feb 7, 2014)

​
​Definitely had a LOT of fun with this one, no sheet music was used in the working of this tune. I played it by ear after listening to it for a couple of weeks.  Thoughts?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2014)

Very impressive. As someone without any musical talent, I have to say I'm mad jelly of anyone who can work an instrument.

However, I think I prefer Dragonette's more unconventional cover. They beat everyone to the game by a year!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 8, 2014)

Disgrace to famiry Not bad ryu


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Feb 8, 2014)

That was great, it's nice to see a fellow pianist on here.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks you too, I really appreciate it.  If it sounded rushed, that would be because moments after I finished the battery died.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 8, 2014)

Kawai piano Ryu-san desu

Now y u no doctor yet


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Feb 8, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Thanks you too, I really appreciate it.  If it sounded rushed, that would be because moments after I finished the battery died.


 
Don't worry, it sounds great. It's definitely a whole lot better than when a pianist uses a metronome with a timing that makes it sound like he's ODing on caffeine.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 8, 2014)

I learned to play in a very unconventional method with a mix of bastardized fingerings and tempos.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 8, 2014)

A great reporter, a Doctor and a Pianist=Me jelly


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 8, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> A great reporter, a Doctor and a Pianist=Me jelly


 

You're forgetting a second degree black belt!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 9, 2014)

Gahars said:


> _(...) _I have to say I'm mad jelly of anyone who can work an instrument.




As for the cover, well done Ryu! Very Kawai, much music, such impress.


----------



## Densetsu (May 2, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Thoughts?


Way to perpetuate the Asian stereotype 
Now Asians will _never_ stop being the butt of "disgrace to famiry" memes ;o;


Spoiler



Wait...I graduated in the top 5% of my high school class (though that doesn't say much considering how ghetto my school was), received a double-major in biology and chemistry in university, speak 2.5 languages, am in med school, can use nunchaku and play the piano. And I'm Asian, too 


Spoiler



Good job, man! Makes me want to upload some of my piano stuff (but it's not nearly as good as yours).


----------



## Ryukouki (May 2, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> Way to perpetuate the Asian stereotype
> Now Asians will _never_ stop being the butt of "disgrace to famiry" memes ;o;
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm Asian through and through! 



Spoiler



Hmm... I graduated fairly high up in the high school roster considering that our top students were inventing new alloys in their free time, I'm trying to graduate with a Bachelor of Science Chemistry degree with a possible Biology minor to get into pharmacy school, I speak English, Spanglish, and Vietnamese, learned to do martial arts and fight with a staff, and play the piano, and have been doing so for fifteen years...


Spoiler



Are you sure we're not related?!?


----------



## Densetsu (May 2, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Are you sure we're not related?!?


Don't tell me you're from CA, too. In my school in NY, for some reason _*every*_ Asian in the class (myself included) is from CA.

If you and I ever meet, you know what _has_ to happen:


Spoiler







Spoiler



Err...maybe we'll just settle our differences with a piano battle 

Your piano kung fu is strong. You shall prove to be a worthy opponent


----------



## Ryukouki (May 2, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> Don't tell me you're from CA, too. In my school in NY, for some reason _*every*_ Asian in the class (myself included) is from CA.
> 
> If you and I ever meet, you know what _has_ to happen:
> 
> ...





I am actually from California.  Coincidence?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 2, 2014)

Dep is Ryu's long lost brother ;O;


----------



## Gahars (May 2, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Dep is Ryu's long lost brother ;O;


 

That's racist!

At the most, we're talkin' cousins here.


----------



## BORTZ (May 3, 2014)

Do you want to have a threeesooooommmmmeeeeeeeee


----------

